# [Suche] Tutorital zum Wappen erstellen



## felixwerder (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Suche ein tutorital um ein Wappen wie dieses zuerstellen beispiel:






Würde mich auf eure antoworten freuen!


MfG
Felix


----------



## Leola13 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hai,
KLICK II

obwohl dein Beispiel meiner Meinung nach absolut gar nichts mit einem Wappen zu tu hat, such doch einfach mal hier im Forum nach Wappen.
KLICK !
KLICK II
KLICK III

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (16. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nur, dass das gesuchte "Wappen" eher etwas mit einem Sticker zu tun hat es aber sein kann, das man mit Wappen-Tutorials doch weiter kommt, ist das Forum kein Platz um Suchanfragen zu "beauftragen". Die gängigen Suchmaschinen sollte ein jeder selbst bedienen können und im Zweifel sich auch im klaren sein, das es nicht für jedes gesuchte "eigene" Problem ein passendes Tutorial (und am besten auch noch in deutsch) gibt.

Hier ist eher der Platz, wo konkrete Probleme mit Hilfe anderer User bewältigt werden können!

Marco


----------



## Leola13 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hai,

schlecht geschlafen ? 

Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht ! Vor allem weil ich mit Hilfe der SuFu in ca. x Millisekunden ein Ergebnis hatte.

Ciao Stefan


PS:  Wieso kann man bei der Beantwortung nicht sehen wieviel Post die "Anderen" haben ?


----------

